# Removal Of Body...



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

...To home country in case of death with private health insurance. Our abogado advised us that this was a necessity to have in our coverage to obtain residency in Spain. 

Does anyone know if Sanitas covers this?

TYIA!

—Cay


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It certainly isn't a 'necessity' - purely a matter of personal choice.

I, for one, don't want my body taken anywhere. I would be quite happy to be buried or cremated in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It certainly isn't a 'necessity' - purely a matter of personal choice.
> 
> I, for one, don't want my body taken anywhere. I would be quite happy to be buried or cremated in Spain.


me too

I've been sorting out a new life insurance & also funeral insurance - the sales lady said that my name suggests that I'm not Spanish (duh) & started to tell me about repatriating the body. I just said 'este es mi país' & that was the end of that discussion....

However - if you were to want your body repatriated then for sure get some kind of insurance for it. When my dad died here 4 years ago we considered doing that, but it was 10,000€ . In the end we had him cremated here, since we were his only close family anyway .

I can't imagine that repatriation of your body can be a requirement - where you have your funeral is up to you (or whoever you leave behind) In fact it isn't even a legal requirement to have a funeral ceremony


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have absolutely zero interest in what happens to me when I'm dead apart from two things, one that as little as possible is spent on disposing of my mortal remains and two, I rather like the idea of having my ashes scattered on our local beach, but as I won't be aware of it, I'm not too bothered if that doesn't happen.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in what happens to me when I'm dead apart from two things, one that as little as possible is spent on disposing of my mortal remains and two, I rather like the idea of having my ashes scattered on our local beach, but as I won't be aware of it, I'm not too bothered if that doesn't happen.


Ugh! I don't fancy sunbathing on/under/in/around you  

As you say though, once I'm dead, I don't really care. If my offspring need/want somewhere to visit then that's up to them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Ugh! I don't fancy sunbathing on/under/in/around you
> 
> As you say though, once I'm dead, I don't really care. If my offspring need/want somewhere to visit then that's up to them.


I should have been more precise and said 'in the sea'.....

I like to think my memory is indelibly imprinted on my son's consciousness......which I'm sure it is although not so sure of the reasons


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in what happens to me when I'm dead apart from two things, one that as little as possible is spent on disposing of my mortal remains and two, I rather like the idea of having my ashes scattered on our local beach, but as I won't be aware of it, I'm not too bothered if that doesn't happen.


Yo tambien. I don't even care about a funeral. There does seem to be a trend in the UK now to spend huge amounts on Gangster type funerals. Ornate horse drawn carriages etc. Usually by people who can least afford it. With an appropriate heart rendering appeal on go fund me website 

I prefer to remember loved ones in my heart.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I can only imagine that there would be money in it for your abogado if you took out extra insurance with him. There is no legal requirement for it. I have a funeral plan taken out with a Spanish insurer that covers my cremation here, but I could have opted for a burial. I am also with Sanitas, but repatriation of a body really comes after their work is done (or not).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Yo tambien. I don't even care about a funeral. There does seem to be a trend in the UK now to spend huge amounts on Gangster type funerals. Ornate horse drawn carriages etc. Usually by people who can least afford it. With an appropriate heart rendering appeal on go fund me website
> 
> I prefer to remember loved ones in my heart.


My thoughts exactly. There's something naff and vulgar about elaborate funerals. 
A bit like weddings.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> My thoughts exactly. There's something naff and vulgar about elaborate funerals.
> A bit like weddings.


What's the difference? They are both about the death of one or more personalities. I do quite like the idea of a wake, the only trouble is *you* don't get to know who was really a friend and who only pretended to be.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

:fingerscrossed:


baldilocks said:


> What's the difference? They are both about the death of one or more personalities. I do quite like the idea of a wake, the only trouble is *you* don't get to know who was really a friend and who only pretended to be.


And who's only there for a free drink...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I once took my mother on a trip to Norwich and we visited St Andrew's Hall where a recently exhumed thirteenth century skeleton was laid out on display in a glass case.
My mother peered at it and said 'I wouldn't like to be lying there, not with all those people staring at me'.
I pointed out that were she in that state, it would be impossible to identify her as my Mum Gladys but my argument cut no ice.
So I'm thinking maybe I should have attached a note to her big toe stating 'In far-off future, Do Not Display'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I once took my mother on a trip to Norwich and we visited St Andrew's Hall where a recently exhumed thirteenth century skeleton was laid out on display in a glass case.
My mother peered at it and said 'I wouldn't like to be lying there, not with all those people staring at me'.
I pointed out that were she in that state, it would be impossible to identify her as my Mum Gladys but my argument cut no ice.
So I'm now thinking maybe I should have attached a note to her big toe as she lay in her coffin,stating 'In far-off future, Do Not Display'.
Had she not been cremated....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And who's only there for a free drink...


But with a Spanish wake there are no free drinks, and we have all decided no viewing, the coffin lid will be closed and solid (no glass viewing panel.)


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll make sure we have enough for cremation, but anything else won't be paid for by us. A funeral is really only a service for the living as the dead know nothing about it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SandraP said:


> I'll make sure we have enough for cremation, but anything else won't be paid for by us. A funeral is really only a service for the living as *the dead know nothing about it*.


Do you have proof of that?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Do you have proof of that?


At my mum's funeral, emotionally upset, I asked my Auntie Edith if she thought the dead could speak to us.
'No', came the firm reply, 'and I'm not so sure I'd want them to'.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Do you have proof of that?


No, no proof, but I know what I believe


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity as I'm sure it varies, how much is a cremation here?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Five years ago I was charged €3k by a funeral director for his services and €3k by the crematorium for theirs. In hindsight, I was probably taken advantage of. I have taken out a funeral plan here now for myself, and pay €160 this year for the whole lot - coffin, transport for loved ones, flowers, crematorium, cremation, service, urn.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Funerals*



Monkey Hangers said:


> Out of curiosity as I'm sure it varies, how much is a cremation here?


We were quoted 3000 in total, that is without fripperies and priests.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When a friend of ours passed away, we helped his wife sort things out including a small ceremony, open casket at the crem and the cremation itself - all for just over 1500€


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

So quite varied. Neither myself or my husband are religious so something small with no fuss sounds good. Not that we are looking to need this anytime soon, but you never know do you?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But with a Spanish wake there are no free drinks, and we have all decided no viewing, the coffin lid will be closed and solid (no glass viewing panel.)


Hang on. Some important information seems to have slipped by almost unnoticed here...

What do you mean "at a Spanish wake there are no free drinks"? I lived in Spain for nearly 10 years and never knew about this!!

Do you have any proof of THAT?

I thought every advanced society used the rituals of death as an excuse to get legless? (It helps to cope with the grief you see....)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Hang on. Some important information seems to have slipped by almost unnoticed here...
> 
> What do you mean "at a Spanish wake there are no free drinks"? I lived in Spain for nearly 10 years and never knew about this!!
> 
> ...


Not the wakes around here.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I have to say that I'm disappointed in what is, after all, a mostly catholic country. Seems like so many traditions are being lost these days !!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I got a letter with the renewal notice for our health insurance to say they were now offering seguros de decesos (are they trying to tell me something?) and claiming their rates were 50% lower than the competition. Whether it's true or not I don't know, but I might ask for a quote just to see.

I've always thought that whilst we are both still around we wouldn't bother with funeral insurance as the survivor could organise and pay for everything, but if I were left alone I think it would be a good idea as then it wouldn't be a problem for family back in the UK, none of whom would have a clue what to do. Neither of us wants any fuss or any kind of service anyway.

I quite agree with the views expressed about elaborate funerals and weddings. When I got married for the first time there were 4 of us at the registry office (us and 2 friends as witnesses) and we had a small lunch party for immediate family only (parents and siblings) afterwards. My second wedding was even more low key with just us and 2 complete strangers as witnesses, no party at all and that was fine by me. I would like the disposal of my earthly remains to be done with as little ceremony as possible too.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Now now all you wedding poopers, I used to have a small wedding hire business and you would have done me out of business with your party pooper attitudes. However, each to their own, including me. 

Now with regard to passing on (where to I don't know, but will let you know when it happens), I really don't care what you do with my body as long as no one dresses me up, makes up my face like a tart and comes to look at me in my box. 

A friend who used to live in Spain took her father's ashes back to England to scatter on the plane, although I don't think it was legal even back then as she had not got the proper authorisation to transport his ashes and that was before we had all the awful terrorist threats and security at the airport (which are vital nowadays).


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Oops, not literally n the plan - you know what I mean!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Try again, Oops not literally on the plane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gazeebo said:


> Now now all you wedding poopers, I used to have a small wedding hire business and you would have done me out of business with your party pooper attitudes. However, each to their own, including me.


I think my sister made up for me. She had the full works plus a reception for hundreds, the two of us are like chalk and cheese. All the fuss and bother nearly gave my poor mother a nervous breakdown - I don't think wedding planners had been invented back in those days!


----------



## Jenny02 (Nov 11, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Hang on. Some important information seems to have slipped by almost unnoticed here...
> 
> What do you mean "at a Spanish wake there are no free drinks"? I lived in Spain for nearly 10 years and never knew about this!!
> 
> ...


Ah! the sun has got to you, you are mistaking and thinking of the Irish wake, free **** and juice. It was great when we where kids.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I think my sister made up for me. She had the full works plus a reception for hundreds, the two of us are like chalk and cheese. All the fuss and bother nearly gave my poor mother a nervous breakdown - I don't think wedding planners had been invented back in those days!


As long as the people involved are happy, but also responsible (ie if you're going to have a big do organise it and pay for it yourself) then I can see reasons for all kinds of celebrations.
At my mother's funeral earlier this year I was surprisingly moved by the formal touches given to the whole ritual like a suited man with his hat doffed walking in front of the hearse down their cul de sac. It, in a small way, recognised that a member of that community had died and her life was being acknowledged. Many of the neighbours came out to pay their respects and it was a touching moment for all of us.

As for weddings, as has been said, different people want different things. We had less than 50 to our wedding reception in an old caserio in the wilds in the Basque country and enjoyed every minute of it with a honeymoon in B&B's in the UK, but one of my SIL had @ 150 guests to a swanky club in Bilbao and another had ye olde traditional honeymoon in Thailand and I'm sure they loved their weddings too.

I'd say have the wedding/ funeral/ pass your driving test party that you want as long as you organise it yourself!
For smart asses that say how can you do that if you're dead, I mean to leave it already organised - and paid for


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As long as the people involved are happy, but also responsible (ie if you're going to have a big do organise it and pay for it yourself) then I can see reasons for all kinds of celebrations.
> At my mother's funeral earlier this year I was surprisingly moved by the formal touches given to the whole ritual like a suited man with his hat doffed walking in front of the hearse down their cul de sac. It, in a small way, recognised that a member of that community had died and her life was being acknowledged. Many of the neighbours came out to pay their respects and it was a touching moment for all of us.
> 
> As for weddings, as has been said, different people want different things. We had less than 50 to our wedding reception in an old caserio in the wilds in the Basque country and enjoyed every minute of it with a honeymoon in B&B's in the UK, but one of my SIL had @ 150 guests to a swanky club in Bilbao and another had ye olde traditional honeymoon in Thailand and I'm sure they loved their weddings too.
> ...


We had our Civil Partnership ceremony at the HQ of my Union, a grand country house with lovely grounds. We had a joint ceremony with our two friends Rob and Al. I was worried in case the Registrar partnered Sandra with Rob and me with Al,but all went well.
We only went through with it for financial and inheritance reasons and I thought it was a gross waste of money - we had a champagne reception, sit down dinner for over a hundrd and dancing but I must admit it was enjoyable.
We thought we might have to get married in Spain as it seems there could be tax implications for UK Civil Partnerships, something neither of us wanted at all. I'm against same-sex marriage or indeed any marriage unless both parties are religious and Sandra is against marriage period. (She thinks Civil Partnerships are more civilised for all couples).
Fortunately we were advised how to structure our investments jointly so we can each inherit without tax penalties, something for which we were very thankful.
As you rightly say, sobre los gustos....but when I read of couples spending tens of thousands on a fancy wedding, my first thought is that it's a lot of money to spend on something that might last only a couple of years.
At least your funeral is a one-off.


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

iv been with my partner for 26 years and we have never had any problems with cross gender magpies in the garden


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> We had our Civil Partnership ceremony at the HQ of my Union, a grand country house with lovely grounds. We had a joint ceremony with our two friends Rob and Al. I was worried in case the Registrar partnered Sandra with Rob and me with Al,but all went well.
> We only went through with it for financial and inheritance reasons and I thought it was a gross waste of money - we had a champagne reception, sit down dinner for over a hundrd and dancing but I must admit it was enjoyable.
> We thought we might have to get married in Spain as it seems there could be tax implications for UK Civil Partnerships, something neither of us wanted at all. I'm against same-sex marriage or indeed any marriage unless both parties are religious and Sandra is against marriage period. (She thinks Civil Partnerships are more civilised for all couples).
> Fortunately we were advised how to structure our investments jointly so we can each inherit without tax penalties, something for which we were very thankful.
> ...


that's marvellous, well done , and well done for living in Spain


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just an aside: George Orwell once wrote that you can tell what people really think about marriage by the fact that when a woman is murdered, her husband is always the first suspect.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> As you rightly say, sobre los gustos....but when I read of couples spending tens of thousands on a fancy wedding, my first thought is that it's a lot of money to spend on something that might last only a couple of years.
> At least your funeral is a one-off.




We went to the wedding of one of my OH's nieces one August (church ceremony with vintage cars, large reception at country house hotel, about 2 hours of photographs, Pimms on the lawn, dinner followed by evening dancing, designer wedding dress, must have cost 15k at the very least. By December the couple had split up. If I'd had to pay for that lot I'd have been furious - as it was buying a present and a new outfit, travel and hotel expenses were bad enough.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I have known a few too. I think they are more in love with the trappings, bragging on Facebook etc. than anything down to earth. Even our small village has a wedding shop now, don't know how long it will last


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Think of a wedding supplier as a service. We would work with all budgets and as long as the wedding party went away happy and satisfied with our service and goods, then a job well done. Some brides would take our advice, but most knew exactly what they wanted and that was what they would have regardless! We never forced anyone to use our goods and service and nowadays there are so many national retail outlets, such as the Range, lots of brides buy the goods and then sell them on, on e-bay. 

I might add that I have never been married and have not been bothered about it, but I have been with my OH for approximately 30 years. For me marriage is something religous and I am not. Each to their own.

This thread has made me think about my funeral and although once again I am not bothered about it, I think it only fair that I let my family know how I want to be sent off, to avoid them having the worry. Now, where did I put that cardboard box...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Think of a wedding supplier as a service. We would work with all budgets and as long as the wedding party went away happy and satisfied with our service and goods, then a job well done. Some brides would take our advice, but most knew exactly what they wanted and that was what they would have regardless! We never forced anyone to use our goods and service and nowadays there are so many national retail outlets, such as the Range, lots of brides buy the goods and then sell them on, on e-bay.
> 
> I might add that I have never been married and have not been bothered about it, but I have been with my OH for approximately 30 years. For me marriage is something religous and I am not. Each to their own.
> 
> This thread has made me think about my funeral and although once again I am not bothered about it, I think it only fair that I let my family know how I want to be sent off, to avoid them having the worry. Now, where did I put that cardboard box...


and the fuss and splashing out of money is usually more for the parents to be able to show to friends and family that they are not cheap. In many cases giving the young couple that money as the deposit on a house would be a better choice. The only exception is that the honeymoon, may be the last holiday they'll have for the next 20 or more years once the kids come along. Been there, done that!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gazeebo said:


> Think of a wedding supplier as a service. We would work with all budgets and as long as the wedding party went away happy and satisfied with our service and goods, then a job well done. Some brides would take our advice, but most knew exactly what they wanted and that was what they would have regardless! We never forced anyone to use our goods and service and nowadays there are so many national retail outlets, such as the Range, lots of brides buy the goods and then sell them on, on e-bay.
> 
> I might add that I have never been married and have not been bothered about it, but I have been with my OH for approximately 30 years. For me marriage is something religous and I am not. Each to their own.
> 
> This thread has made me think about my funeral and although once again I am not bothered about it, I think it only fair that I let my family know how I want to be sent off, to avoid them having the worry. Now, where did I put that cardboard box...


Well, YOU don't have to think about your funeral, really.....once you breathe your last, that's it. You have no idea what your nearest and dearest do with or around you. They could be consumed with grief or jumping with joy...they could send you off as cheaply as possible or have the works...horses with black plumes, a man in a black topper walking before the hearse....

I do agree with you about marriage, though. People seem to think it strange that I of all people should be against same-sex marriage but to me, a non-observant Catholic agnostic, marriage is a sacrament and should be for religious couples of whatever combinations of gender only, not for those who are totally without any religious belief who just want a nice backdrop for a ceremony they don't believe in.
Civil Partnerships seem to me to be more mindful of the fact that a couple consists of two individuals. We were able to choose our own words for our ceremony, something we did over dinner with our friends. We rejected any words or phrases with the 'yuck' factor and just had a simple expression of love and commitment.
But I still think of the fact that We could have bought a new car with the dosh we spent on a 'simple' ceremony......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, YOU don't have to think about your funeral, really.....once you breathe your last, that's it. You have no idea what your nearest and dearest do with or around you. They could be consumed with grief or jumping with joy...they could send you off as cheaply as possible or have the works...horses with black plumes, a man in a black topper walking before the hearse....
> 
> I do agree with you about marriage, though. People seem to think it strange that I of all people should be against same-sex marriage but to me, a non-observant Catholic agnostic, marriage is a sacrament and should be for religious couples of whatever combinations of gender only, not for those who are totally without any religious belief who just want a nice backdrop for a ceremony they don't believe in.
> Civil Partnerships seem to me to be more mindful of the fact that a couple consists of two individuals. We were able to choose our own words for our ceremony, something we did over dinner with our friends. We rejected any words or phrases with the 'yuck' factor and just had a simple expression of love and commitment.
> But I still think of the fact that We could have bought a new car with the dosh we spent on a 'simple' ceremony......


But you only get the religious claptrap if you go for a religious wedding. If you go for a civil ceremony (register office/before a judge/justice or before a notary) it can be a simple and inexpensive as you wish.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> But you only get the religious claptrap if you go for a religious wedding. If you go for a civil ceremony (register office/before a judge/justice or before a notary) it can be a simple and inexpensive as you wish.


Absolutely. I've had two register office weddings which cost next to nothing, and in both cases it was for the legal status and tax implications that we got married. Civil partnerships weren't an option for heterosexual couples, and in the UK co-habitees have no rights whatsoever.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Absolutely. I've had two register office weddings which cost next to nothing, and in both cases it was for the legal status and tax implications that we got married. Civil partnerships weren't an option for heterosexual couples, and in the UK co-habitees have no rights whatsoever.


One church, 3 civil (2 register office, 1 before notary at home). I can still remember being on my knees (the first one) thinking 'what am I doing here?' The second (a rebound), seemed like a good idea at the time. The third was to the girl I should have been marrying at the same time on the same day as the first time (3 pm 6th July 1968) except we were about 150 miles apart. The fourth was a no ceremony job in her parents' flat before a notary and has now lasted almost 26 years.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> One church, 3 civil (2 register office, 1 before notary at home). I can still remember being on my knees (the first one) thinking 'what am I doing here?' The second (a rebound), seemed like a good idea at the time. The third was to the girl I should have been marrying at the same time on the same day as the first time (3 pm 6th July 1968) except we were about 150 miles apart. The fourth was a no ceremony job in her parents' flat before a notary and has now lasted almost 26 years.


My first marriage was to a Catholic but I flatly refused to be married in a church (which didn't go down very well, especially with my mother-in-law) as I am a non-believer. I've also turned down requests to be a godmother for the same reason. Just turning up and saying the words if you don't believe them doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> My first marriage was to a Catholic but I flatly refused to be married in a church (which didn't go down very well, especially with my mother-in-law) as I am a non-believer. I've also turned down requests to be a godmother for the same reason. Just turning up and saying the words if you don't believe them doesn't seem right to me.


When I lived in North London, a Communist friend, Eric Page, married his girlfriend in church, much to his mother's dismay.
Later that month, there was a violent storm and the church was struck by lightning.
Ma Page said it was a judgment.
We never managed to work out whether she thought the judgment had been delivered by the hand of the Almighty or the ghost of Karl Marx......


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

If people don't want to remember you or even care that you're gone then they can have a very simple ceremony and nobody need attend. The crematorium will just dispose of the body (in the UK you don't even have to have a coffin, some people are burnt in shrouds).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> If people don't want to remember you or even care that you're gone then they can have a very simple ceremony and nobody need attend. The crematorium will just dispose of the body (in the UK you don't even have to have a coffin, some people are burnt in shrouds).


Why should having your mortal remains disposed of in that way imply that people didn't notice or care that you were dead, though?
It' s (hopefully) the deceased that people remember, not the funeral.
Although I guess it depends....I read in The Daily Mail about a wake in Manchester, I think it was, where an almighty punch- up broke out and half the mourners ended up in court.
I bet they'll remember that....


----------

